# imac G5 et carte logic, changement de carte



## jamess (8 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour
J'ai la carte logique de mon imacG5 qui est malade (c'est un G5/20"/2GHz/PPC (pas intel) )
est ce que je peux mettre une carte d'un imac G5 1,8GHz a la place ?

merci


----------



## adima (10 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir,
Qu'est-ce qu'elle a au juste ta carte ?
Sinon, tu peux effectivement mettre une carte de 1,8 Ghz, il faut que ce soit la même série sans iSight si j'ai bien compris pour toi.
A bientôt


----------



## jamess (11 Septembre 2008)

ce qu'il se passe c'est que mon imac se coupe tout seul aléatoirement.
je l'ai porté chez un APR (pour 60euros en...lé) pour me dire que c'etait la carte logic qui etait foutu, sans autre explication
j'ai rappellé il y a 2 jour de ça la meme boite mais dans une ville differente (l'APR de montbéliard, ils sont pas tres aimable, par contre ceux de besancon, ils sont plus "commerçant") et la fille que j'ai eue au tel m'a confirmée que cela devait etre exactement la meme carte logic qui doit etre installée.
en attendant, je crois que je vais enchérir sur une carte que j'ai trouvé sur ebay d'un professionnel americain


----------



## ntx (11 Septembre 2008)

Il est normal qu'un réparateur ne se mouille pas s'il n'a jamais tenté la manipulation. Il suffit d'un rien pour que les deux matériels soient incompatibles.
Tente ta chance du côté de MacBidouille, le bien nommé pour ce genre de question.


----------



## jamess (11 Septembre 2008)

merci
en fait je crois que j'ai posé aussi la question sur MacB ici mais sur MacG, ça a été plus rapide a repondre


----------



## adima (12 Septembre 2008)

Dis Jamess, qu'est-ce que tu en feras de ta carte logic HS?
Je serais interessé si tu la jette pour récupérer des composants et peut être qu'avec la mienne HS plus la tienne je pourrais en faire quelque chose    
Et bonne chance pour tes recherches


----------



## jamess (12 Septembre 2008)

Salut adima
bon ben pour l'instant je garde ma vieille carte........j'ai raté la vente de l'autre pas HS.
je continue mes recherches


----------

